# My betta fish turned Brown



## amp5301 (Nov 6, 2007)

I put a weekend feeder in my fishes tank and when I came home he looked dead. I picked up the bowl to clean out everything and I noticed that he was still moving but he was a dark brown color. I took him out and cleaned the bowl and noticed the water was too cold is that why he changed? He also didn't swim around he just sat at the bottom of his bowl. Now I got him to turn red again and he's swimming around but he's not eating what should I do?


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

Bettas can change colour depending on the termperature. If he's turned back to his usual colour I wouldn't worry too much.

Ho long has he not been eating for? If he's been stressed he could go off his food a wee bit but should pick up his appetite again in a few days.

Do you have your water parameters that you could post? And what size of tank he is in?


----------



## Comet1993 (Jul 28, 2011)

Do you think it's possible that the ammonia could have built up in your tank while you were gone? Ive heard that those feeders aren't good, because they foul up the tank..


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

wow - 2007?


----------



## Comet1993 (Jul 28, 2011)

Didn't even notice that... Lol.


----------



## Bettaworldfighters (Sep 20, 2012)

I have been a betta breeder on and off for 30 years, I would say 95 percent of the problems Bettas experiance are due to the temp. while most tropical fish flourish around 70 to 80, betta prefer the water 85 to 90, they have changed so much of the bettas looks over the last 100 years, but the one thing they havent changed is his love for warm water, when there in there Ideal temp range , the look happy swimming up and down, and have healthy colors and eat well. I have had bettas die in high 60's temp over a get away with wife, if your leaving on friday coming back on sunday, nothing bad will happen to him if he fast one or two days as long as he's been feed well, I always feed my fish 6 days a week, and the the day he doesnt eat ,after his last meal, 20 minutes later I change his water, unlike most betta fans here I keep my bettas in dark water , they love it.I have a 5 gallon change bucket and I have almond leaves and banana leaves in it.and daily I scoop out out mosquiko larvae and feed to the bettas , they prefer that over brine shrimp, its there natural diet, also feed them brine,it brings out colors, worms, live bearer fry. try to avoid flakes or processed foods.


----------



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

wow great info bwf!


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

This is a 5 year old post, I'm sure the fish in question is long gone :roll:


----------

